# What have you done to PERSONALIZE your bike?



## Fast Guy (Jan 22, 2020)

My Trek 9.8 is powered by Captain America!


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

Nothing.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Nothing aside from the usual contact points that I personalize on every bike: Saddle, grips, pedals.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I stand corrected. I do have one bike with some personality:


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

It's a custom build, so it's all personalized to some degree. My hubs have our nonprofit's logo on them:


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

custom chiner 29er


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

sgltrak said:


> I stand corrected. I do have one bike with some personality:
> 
> View attachment 1307325


That rear tire has certainly been thoroughly personalized. 
=sParty


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I've rubbed a lot of my ass sweat into the saddle.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> That rear tire has certainly been thoroughly personalized.
> =sParty


Low rolling resistance = more speed!


----------



## AmStaffBike (Dec 21, 2019)

I built a bike to run my dog, designed a graphic of him and had some stickers made. This is the first edition, soon to be replaced by the one in my avatar.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Just the paint colors (and rim decals)








Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

AmStaffBike said:


> I built a bike to run my dog, designed a graphic of him and had some stickers made. This is the first edition, soon to be replaced by the one in my avatar.


Gunnar approves.


----------



## AmStaffBike (Dec 21, 2019)

chazpat said:


> Gunnar approves.
> 
> View attachment 1307387


Sweet. I'd never heard of the brand so I went for a look. They make MTB too. Even a 26". Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I added lots of purple bling and a Terry "team" seat to my wife's bike:









My bike is boring:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

My favorite band, and the best football team in the world.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I crash mine into piles of rocks. The big scratches and dents make it uniquely mine.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Any anodised bits are usually blue.

But as for personalisation, I do that with a fine coating of Scottish mud.


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

Like Velobike, just added some blue bits to match the factory lettering. I did add a OneUp EDC headset cap in blue (with the toolkit) and blue presta caps(on the green Cushcore stems). Several things that make it mine in combination, but nothing uniquely mine individually.

My old bike had a few things, custom headset cap(till I lost it) and other bling but not as overboard on this one.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Team stickers and my name...


----------



## Dave in Sharpsburg (Dec 21, 2003)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

My bike is totally Gerried out. Perfect for this geriatric kid.

This is my do all, I don't give a damn what others think bike. It started out as a Motobecane Titanium Night Train Bullet but not much is original

Customizations:
Two sets of wheels. One 80mm X 26 rims running Terrene Wazzia 4.8 studded tires. The second set is 29mm X 29" wheels running Hookworms.

Power is Bafang BBSHD programed with more choices at the lower end of the power range. Liekie 42 tooth chainring, Color display, volt meter, brake and gear cutoff circuits. Full fiberglass fenders front and rear. Cassette is original 11 spd SRAM

Two batteries. 14amp hr 52 volt shark and 30 amp hour 52 volt triangle

Brakes are hydraulic with 180 mm rotors front and rear.

Bars are Easton EC 70 and stem is Thompson 90mm

Seat post is KS Lev 125mm, Saddle is Infinity E2, Pedals Make? 2 sided magnesium flat/SPD

Axiom bike rake with LL Bean paniers.

Extra miscellaneous: 2000 Lumen front light. running/stop rear light. Heated bar grips, heated saddle, heated battery, chain stay stand, mirror, bell, head tube beverage holder.

Weight 62 lbs with 14 amp hour battery and fat wheels.

Rediculous? Perhaps but fit for this Gerry.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

PierreR said:


> View attachment 1309779
> 
> Saddle is Infinity E2


Nicely done on the personalizing but I'm compelled to say the Infinity E2 is not the most comfortable looking saddle I've seen. It appears kinda lumpy and sling-like. Just my opinion -- then again maybe it's absolutely awesome. I mean for you.  And it is your bike so carry on!
=sParty


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

chazpat said:


> I've rubbed a lot of my ass sweat into the saddle.


Better than Kryptonite.....


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

Sparticus said:


> Nicely done on the personalizing but I'm compelled to say the Infinity E2 is not the most comfortable looking saddle I've seen. It appears kinda lumpy and sling-like. Just my opinion -- then again maybe it's absolutely awesome. I mean for you.  And it is your bike so carry on!
> =sParty


That lumpiness you see is my DIY heated saddle pad. Same with the wrapped grips.

The Infinity saddle is the only saddle I have every been on that gets more comfortable the longer I sit on it. It certainly does not look comfortable without a cover and the price is staggering for what you see but, if the damned thing broke, I would buy another one right away. I have been on it for 120 mile + days without issues. The best that I found before that was a 35 mile saddle.


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

That saddle looks interesting.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

I really don't have much in the way of bling on my bike, unless you count a brass two-tone bell as flashy. 
I've found that boring is good. Shiny bits tend to attract the attention of crows and tweekers..........
-Ray


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

I personalized my cracked slayer frame by doing custom carbon repair making the bike stronger than before!

Check out the top tube on the yellow slayer..... Thats some extra grunt right there.

Does that count?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

plummet said:


> I personalized my cracked slayer frame by doing custom carbon repair making the bike stronger than before!
> 
> Check out the top tube on the yellow slayer..... Thats some extra grunt right there.
> 
> ...


Sure does. Which saddle is that?
=sParty


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Aside from building it from a bare frame, nothing.


----------



## gonzo (Feb 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## estevamb (Mar 3, 2020)

Based on Senna's F-1 Lotus.


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

when I ride my bikes...Eddie rides too


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

I got nothin'...just dirt and scars....I need to step up my game!


----------



## Joel_l (Aug 12, 2016)

Well, I guess I could say my whole bike is personalized. I bought a frame and hand picked all the parts I wanted to use.Hand laced my wheels also.

Is that personalized?


----------



## Mikhs (May 18, 2006)

I just picked up an All Mountain Style frame guard kit to protect the frame and hide some scratches on my five year old SC 5010.
Quite a bit cheaper than a new bike. No pics yet.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I have had the same frame since 1982 and the only part not replaced besides the frame is the Shimano 600 headset. So I guess it has always been custom. Recently converted it to 650B to handle the bad roads better and maybe do some gravel and easier trails.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

My previous bike i switched from 175 arms to 165 and loved it.
My newest bike i asked the sale guy to have the bar cut to 620,
he came back repeating the guys say it is too short,
i said it is my bike.
I just love it.
There is no need to do what others do.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

PierreR said:


> View attachment 1309779





OzarkFathom said:


> That saddle looks interesting.


I can get behind that, on second thought.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I can get behind that, on second thought.


Yes, DJ, but could you get back forward and onto it? 
Looks like a challenge.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

_rich_ said:


> when I ride my bikes...Eddie rides too


mmmmmmmm..........


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

Everything.

Bought the frame and not 1 part is original spec.

John


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I build all of my bikes from bare frames so, everything.


----------



## render ranger (Aug 22, 2019)

An homage to all of the wankers that put their names on their frames...


----------



## donutnational (Jan 18, 2013)

I did what Giant should have done.


----------



## Stockman (Nov 20, 2014)

Bombs were looking tardy so ........!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Add fresh sealant


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

mine has a ton of real personal dents and dings on it...memories of every rock, wreck and otb!!! There is probably still some skin in the pins of my flats....


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Just realised, all my bikes are personalised.

I don't buy complete bikes. I start with a frame, build my own wheels etc, and every component is something I picked.


----------

